# Pirates of the Caribbean 4 - Coming in 2011



## Aeolius (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=3&id=60516

"Walt Disney Co. previewed a sequel to its 1982 SF movie Tron, a 3-D motion-capture remake of A Christmas Carol and a Tim Burton remake of Alice Wonderland, with Johhny Depp as the Mad Hatter, in a presentation in Hollywood on Sept. 24, the Associated Press reported. Depp will also reprise the role of Captain Jack Sparrow in a fourth Pirates of the Caribbean movie. "


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, please let the fourth one be better than the 2nd and 3rd (especially the 3rd).


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked the second one better than the first. The third was, admittedly, rather bland.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm fine with this--as long as it doesn't involve Will Turner or Elizabeth (Swan) Turner.

There's plenty more that can be done with Jack Sparrow and Barbossa, but the tale of the Turners is done, thanks.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 25, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> There's plenty more that can be done with Jack Sparrow and Barbossa, but the tale of the Turners is done, thanks.




Agreed.

I rather enjoyed all three PotC movies. The third had the best ship-to-ship combat of the lot. I bought the soundtracks to all three, as well - great gaming music.


----------



## Villano (Sep 26, 2008)

Arnwyn said:


> Oh, please let the fourth one be better than the 2nd and 3rd (especially the 3rd).




The problem with the sequels is that they took one film and needlessly stretched it out into two.

What was the point of killing off Jack and resurrecting Barbosa without much explanation in the 2nd film, and then having Barbossa travel to the underworld to find Jack in the 3rd?   

You could easily streamline the story as: Jack realizes that they need to free Calypso to stop Davy Jones, so Jack must travel to the underworld and rescue Barbossa.  

There you go, two hours of story trimmed.

Plus, remember that Jack's version of Hell was to be trapped on a ship in the middle of the desert with a crew full of other Jacks.  Doesn't that scene make more sense if you substitute Barbossa for Jack?  That would probably be the worst Hell he could imagine. 

Anyway, if they can keep the 4th film as a single movie and not try to turn one story into a trilogy, I'll watch it.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 26, 2008)

Johnny Depp signed up for the next one for one simple reason -- he wants the money so that he and Terry Gilliam can get a second shot at making their Don Quixote movie.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 26, 2008)

Wombat said:


> Johnny Depp signed up for the next one for one simple reason -- he wants the money so that he and Terry Gilliam can get a second shot at making their Don Quixote movie.




After seeing the excellent job Terry Gilliam did with Baron Munchausen, I'd see that one in a heartbeat...

great, now I'm going to be singing "Golden Helmet of Mambrino" all day...


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 26, 2008)

After my favorite character, the kraken, was cheese-killed in part 3,  I'm none too enthused about another PotC movie.

Now Depp as the mad hatter in a Tim Burton remake of Alice Wonderland does sound intriguing  Though does anyone else feel Burton uses Depp as a stand in for himself? Not exactly a 'mary sue', but along those lines.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 26, 2008)

But see this is how they can work their way up to Captain Nemo!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 26, 2008)

Aeolius said:


> After seeing the excellent job Terry Gilliam did with Baron Munchausen, I'd see that one in a heartbeat...



After seeing the terrible job Terry Gilliam did with The Brothers Grimm, I'd skip that one in a heartbeat...


----------



## Megaton (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about Gilliam but I've always found these movies really entertaining. I guess after the box office take that the trilogy had, we should have seen a third on coming.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't think Mad Hatter would require much acting on Depp's part. Just stick a hat on him...


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 27, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> I'm fine with this--as long as it doesn't involve Will Turner or Elizabeth (Swan) Turner.
> 
> There's plenty more that can be done with Jack Sparrow and Barbossa, but the tale of the Turners is done, thanks.



Don't hold your breath. We may see The Flying Dutchman again. 

Yet I agree, that story pretty much ended albeit badly.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 27, 2008)

Talking about plot holes and stupidity in the 3rd movie...

The The Flying Dutchman stipulation wasn't that much of a stipulation. 

 So what if you can't step on dry land every 10 years (note the movie said 'dry land' and not 'the lands of the living' which would have been a BIG difference in the stipulation), that doesn't stop a good pirate king from building a Pirate city that is built entirely on a series of piers in a shallow lagoon.  That also doesn't stop you from going to port and having wenches and booze brought to your ship.   Sure you have to ferry the souls of those who died at sea to the lands of the death, but honestly I don't see that as being a full time job even back in the 17th/18th centuries.


----------



## Cat Moon (Sep 27, 2008)

Sure, the third one was just a little too long for my taste and a bit droll in the middle. It did however, close off the storyline quite well. Unless Disney is going for a new trilogy based on Turner's son, I just don't see this as worthwhile prospect.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 27, 2008)

Cat Moon said:


> Sure, the third one was just a little too long for my taste and a bit droll in the middle. It did however, close off the storyline quite well. Unless Disney is going for a new trilogy based on Turner's son, I just don't see this as worthwhile prospect.



Forget about the Turners. I just like to see more [mis]adventures of Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Oni (Sep 28, 2008)

First one great, second one meh, third one I left the theatre a little angry they had managed to take something that had started out really cool and make it into an utter pile of crap.  

They should just stop making these.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 28, 2008)

Oni said:


> First one great, second one meh, third one I left the theatre a little angry they had managed to take something that had started out really cool and make it into an utter pile of crap.
> 
> They should just stop making these.



Because the third film is crap? Nah.


----------



## megamania (Sep 28, 2008)

I never even finshed watching #3.  A #4.... for the money only I guess.  Doubt I'll see it unless the kids twict my arm or there really is nothing to watch for several months before and after.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 28, 2008)

Oni said:


> I left the theatre a little angry they had managed to take something that had started out really cool and make it into an utter pile of crap.
> 
> They should just stop making these.




Hollywood:  We steal your money, ruin your expectations, then crap on your childhood.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 29, 2008)

megamania said:


> I never even finshed watching #3.  A #4.... for the money only I guess.



*restrains himself from yelling "WELL, DUH!!!" in *megamania's* face*

It's not like the whole Disney-based film franchise began as an indie short film. I don't need to be in Cali or Florida to see that Disney parks are milking it for all it's worth.

What's next? Accusing WotC of making money off of _D&D_ with a new edition?

I don't care if they're doing it for profit or donate the entire (100%) ticket sales toward the Make-A-Wish Foundation. If they want my money, they better make it a good film. Period.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder if Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland will add fuel to an American McGee's Alice adaptation, or will be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 29, 2008)

Kaodi said:


> I wonder if Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland will add fuel to an American McGee's Alice adaptation, or will be the final nail in the coffin.




I hope it is it's coffin nail.  Having 2 'Alice in Wonderland' movies within 5 years is stupid even if one of them was a not dark revisioning on the world.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 29, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope it is it's coffin nail.  Having 2 'Alice in Wonderland' movies within 5 years is stupid even if one of them was a not dark revisioning on the world.



It may be stupid but it's legal to make more. (AiWL is PD.)


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 30, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hollywood:  We steal your money, ruin your expectations, then crap on your childhood.



 hey! Who let George Lucas in here? This is _our_ forum! 

The Auld Grump, razzen frazzen prequels... grumble, grumble, grumble....


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2008)

Wombat said:


> Johnny Depp signed up for the next one for one simple reason -- he wants the money so that he and Terry Gilliam can get a second shot at making their Don Quixote movie.




That sound like it could be fun.  Depp's a decent character actor I guess, but then I only notice the quality of acting when it's so execrably bad that Ebert would want to grow another arm so he could give it *three* thumbs down. 

However, I can't see how watching a senile old Spaniard on a spavined old horse tilting at windmills could be less than entertaining. 



TheAuldGrump said:


> hey! Who let George Lucas in here? This is _our_ forum!




Heh.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Oct 1, 2008)

Lose the Turners and it could be a good movie.

I hope they go for broke and do "Pirates 4: On Stranger Tides" - Jack *is* apparently looking for the Fountain of Youth, after all.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 10, 2008)

Meh. I'd rather have a Pirates of the Carribean _prequel_ myself.

If not, Johnny Depp in the _The Pirates of Penzance_ would probably be more entertaining.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 10, 2008)

Kunimatyu;4489812I hope they go for broke and do "Pirates 4: On Stranger Tides" - Jack *is* apparently looking for the Fountain of Youth said:
			
		

> ssampier said:
> 
> 
> > If not, Johnny Depp in the _The Pirates of Penzance_ would probably be more entertaining.
> ...


----------



## jdsivyer (Oct 10, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> I'm fine with this--as long as it doesn't involve Will Turner or Elizabeth (Swan) Turner.
> 
> There's plenty more that can be done with Jack Sparrow and Barbossa, but the tale of the Turners is done, thanks.




Exactly.  Too many threads in the 2nd and 3rd movie that did not involve Jack Sparrow and the movies suffered as a result of it.  I didn't give a damn about what happened to Will and Elizabeth, always more curious about what was going on with Jack.

I'm kind of nervous at the thought of a 4th movie, but if it's a type script, focuses on Sparrow, then it could be okay...even good


----------



## Chimera (Oct 12, 2008)

I seem to recall Kiera Knightly saying that she had no interest in doing another.  But then, I'd read that she made scale for the first two and a big paycheck on the third, so if they wave enough money in her face...

Orlando Bloom's star seems to have faded a bit and I see only one "rumored" project on IMDB, so he might want to come back just for a paycheck and to put his face back out there for more work.

Otherwise, I agree with dropping the Turners.  Four would obviously have to be about finding the Fountain of Youth, intimated at the end of 3, and that doesn't necessarily require either of the Turners (although it would fit nicely as an excuse for Miss Turner to be along).


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 12, 2008)

Chimera said:


> Otherwise, I agree with dropping the Turners.  Four would obviously have to be about finding the Fountain of Youth, intimated at the end of 3, and that doesn't necessarily require either of the Turners (although it would fit nicely as an excuse for Miss Turner to be along).



Nah, let's find another girl for Jack to flirt and trade blows with.

As for Orlando, his star may be fading, but he can always make a comeback like John Travolta. After all, he's not Ben Affleck.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd say Orlando Bloom doesn't have many projects upcoming because he just got finished with an extremely large project.  He probably wants a little time off, and has been kept too busy to do auditions and readings.  I don't think he's a particularly good actor, but I'd be wary of saying his star is fading.  If he doesn't work for a few years, then it might be more the case.


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:


> I'd say Orlando Bloom doesn't have many projects upcoming because he just got finished with an extremely large project.  He probably wants a little time off, and has been kept too busy to do auditions and readings.  I don't think he's a particularly good actor, but I'd be wary of saying his star is fading.  If he doesn't work for a few years, then it might be more the case.




Won't bother me too much.  And the silly teen girls gushing over him will be all grown up while a new generation will be gushing over the new pretty boy.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 13, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:


> I'd say Orlando Bloom doesn't have many projects upcoming because he just got finished with an extremely large project.  He probably wants a little time off, and has been kept too busy to do auditions and readings.  I don't think he's a particularly good actor, but I'd be wary of saying his star is fading.  If he doesn't work for a few years, then it might be more the case.



AFAIC, Orlando's better than Affleck ... Ben, not Casey.


----------



## TwistedBishop (Oct 13, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> AFAIC, Orlando's better than Affleck ... Ben, not Casey.





Bloom has an incredibly limited range as an actor.  Fine when you're playing a detached elf; not so great otherwise.  Affleck can act circles around him, imo.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 13, 2008)

Orius said:


> Won't bother me too much.  And the silly teen girls gushing over him will be all grown up while a new generation will be gushing over the new pretty boy.




Hell dicaprio is still around, so who can tell.


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 27, 2010)

A few updates:
Ian McShane to Play Blackbeard
The Black Pearl Docks in Hawaii
The Storyline: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 28, 2010)

Wombat said:


> Johnny Depp signed up for the next one for one simple reason -- he wants the money so that he and Terry Gilliam can get a second shot at making their Don Quixote movie.




Not the only reason. They are phenomenally successful movies so the payday is good, the star buzz is good - and - perhaps above all, Jack Sparrow earned Depp a nomination for "best actor".

Fortune, fame, freedom, critical respect.  There's a lot to like and little to dislike about Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow.

And yes, I'd love to see a 4th film with Depp searching for the fountain of youth.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 15, 2010)

Pirates of the Caribbean 4: Video
Pirates of the Caribbean 4: Penelope Cruz


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 15, 2010)

Aeolius said:


> A few updates:
> The Storyline: On Stranger Tides




This doesn't bode well. On Stranger Tides is a great story (I even based a PC on Woefully Fat)

 I'm not at all happy with the idea of it getting a Disney makeover for a Jack Sparrow re-interpretation


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 16, 2010)

Tonguez said:


> This doesn't bode well. On Stranger Tides is a great story (I even based a PC on Woefully Fat)
> 
> I'm not at all happy with the idea of it getting a Disney makeover for a Jack Sparrow re-interpretation



If it's a good story, so what?  It's all just entertainment in the end.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 16, 2010)

LightPhoenix said:


> I'd say Orlando Bloom doesn't have many projects upcoming because he just got finished with an extremely large project.  He probably wants a little time off, and has been kept too busy to do auditions and readings.  I don't think he's a particularly good actor, but I'd be wary of saying his star is fading.  If he doesn't work for a few years, then it might be more the case.




Well, it seems I was a little off; ah well .  I guess he's been doing charity work for a bit though, which is great.

It's a shame he dropped out of An Education; it's supposedly a really good film.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 3, 2010)

PotC 4, 5 and 6


----------



## Thunderfoot (Dec 4, 2010)

Sri I'm late to the party so I'll try to sum up everything without making this post 5000 words long:

PoC: 1 - great movie, 2 meh, 3 - sux city...  (400 ships on the water and only two of them battle in the "decisive" battle, so why did they need to recruit the eastern pirates if they just sit there and watch?)

Turners - done - yeah, I'm glad. (as for the teenie bopper reference and Orlando Bloom, don't tell my wife that - she's hardly a teen and he's on her "free pass" list)

4 - I'm leery.  The story it's supposedly based on is good, but Sparrow and Shandy are supposed to be completely different characters and yet Sparrow is still the main character in the movie?  Color me skeptical.

5 & 6 - I hope 4 tanks so that Disney re-thinks it's funding for these, especially if they are doing the long movie like 2 & 3 as reported...

Don't think I missed anything, if so, I'm sure y'all will let me know.


----------



## Orius (Dec 4, 2010)

They're pretty confident.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 4, 2010)

Thunderfoot said:


> 5 & 6 - I hope 4 tanks so that Disney re-thinks it's funding for these, especially if they are doing the long movie like 2 & 3 as reported...



Hoping a movie sucks?  Does not compute.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 5, 2010)

If PotC 4 goes back to the roots of the first Pirates of the Carribean movie, focus on piratey goodness, I will watch it. Otherwise skip-city.

It's funny watching this thread over 2 years time. I still stand that PotC 4 should have been a prequel; perhaps an origin story of Captain Jack.


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think an origin for Captain Jack would be very good. Jack Sparrow doesn't strike me as the kind of character that needs an origin, IMO. It seems like it would fail to be as awesome and entertaining as just having Jack show up on a sinking ship.


----------



## megamania (Dec 6, 2010)

wow.... someone dug this up from 2008.




The only thing I remember from anything to do with the 4th movie was strange.....   the lead female had to have a natural chest.... no augumentation.


WTF then I remember.... its a Disney movie 


Strange things I remember from nearly a year ago......


----------



## Herschel (Dec 7, 2010)

I liked 1 & 3 a lot (the gallows opening and BillyNighy buy you a lot of credit with me) and I'd like to render an opinion on 2, but I've never been able to stay awake through it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 7, 2010)

I will say, the _soundtracks_ to 2 & 3 were awesome. Great to write to, and so far they've worked out well as ship combat music for our Rogue Trader game.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 7, 2010)

megamania said:


> wow.... someone dug this up from 2008.



Buried treasure, mate.


----------

